# considering long term use of laxatives



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I am so sick of having problems going to the bathroom. I know a lady who just decided she wasn't going to live with it either, and she takes an herbal laxative on a daily basis....because she refuses to have the uncomfortable feeling of not being able to go. I am considering doing this....Last night I was so fed-up with my c, that I took a Peri-Colace...(the kind with laxative)...I just wish the things that helped us didn't come with warnings of dependencey or damage to the colon! It seems like such a difficult thing....you find one solution, and it always has its drawbacks...it's like: nothign is perfect in this world! nothing! Well, I guess I better make peace with that fact once and for all. What is your opinion? Should I risk dependancey on laxatives, or keep stumbling along, trying to make food my medicine??? i'VE Gotten discouraged with citrucell and metamucil.


----------



## Another D Sufferer (Jul 25, 2002)

OH Cordy, that's a very dangerous risk to take! I used to have a major problem concerning laxatives... before that, I did have IBS, but nowhere NEAR as bad as it is now....There are other solutions... some people on the board here are talking about flax seed oil, and many other things to try before you go down the old laxative dependency road.I realize you might have already tried all of these things, and I really do understand the frustration... just anything at ALL not to feel this way anymore!!! But I don't think this is the answer, as it very possibly will, in all likelyhood, only make it worse in the long run.Take care, and I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## DonnaDB (Jan 13, 2001)

well, this is just MY OPINION, but I am just about in the same boat as you!! I'm ready to say to hell with dependency and just take the laxative daily and get on with my life!! I've tried zelnorm and Miralax etc. (those that are supposed to be safe to use daily) and they just didn't work. You have to do what you feel is right for you and I wish you the best of luck!!


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

I hear that over time your body adjusts to the chemical laxatives and you have to take more and more. I say no, don't go for harsh laxatives because over time you will get dependant on them and may feel even worse. I wish I had the magic solution for you, I'm sure you have tried everything there is out there. Let us know how you do. I have taken ex-lax a few times before and it didn't work for me, instead it put me in bed with extreme pain for 3 days. I wish you the best in whatever you decide. Hope you find the solution to this.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Jo Jo and Andrea, I appreciate the strong warning agnst. lax's. REally, I do. Like Donna said You have to do what is right for you...and I really have struggled with this for so long, felt so determined to do only natural things, I have a feeling, I'm just not going to be able to take the leap and start doing laxatives regularly. just too afraid of the consequences. which leads me to something i'm thinking about : fear and emotional trouble causes constipation, I am sure. I live with alot of low-grade, chronic anxiety....I am working on changing that and thinking more positively....I am sure this will have an effect on my bowel. I'm going to keep trying the food stuff....actually, I gave advise to someone else that they should try eating 2-4 cups steamed vegies a day, and do I do that myself? Nah-oh! lol. sigh...i have found it so difficult to be consistent thru the years...it seems there are so many things that I have to keep up with, do EVERY DAY, OR ELSE...i can list probably 10: (and I just don't do these faithfully...please keep encourageing me to do what I know works!--as below:1) trace minerals, enough salt in the diet2) enough water3) enough steamed vegies4) flax oil or seeds or both5) hot beverages following high fiber breakfasts6) probiotics7) enough exercise8) relaxation 9) sometimes fiber supplements10) green drinks


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

probably deep breathing and massaging the abdomin in the direction that the colon moves would help too!anybody doing green drinks? I haven't done them in a few months.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You could try doing hypnotherapy- "Mikes Tapes" have worked really well for people with all kinds of IBS and would definately help you to relax.As you say your IBS is stress related then it would help i think. http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## pariclete (May 14, 2002)

Cordy:I have a coworker who's IBSC. She takes an herbal laxative every night, as directed by her G.I. doc. You should see your doctor. Perhaps there's something you can take that won't be damaging. I'll ask her tomorrow what she takes.


----------



## overwhelmed (Aug 14, 2002)

Cordy,I read your posting and from my perspective and my experience I would say not to go with the laxatives. I did several years ago, telling myself just once, then twice, now 4 years down the road I'm in big trouble. I cannot go without using more and more of them as they are not longer effective. They have damaged my colon, hopefully not permanently and my muscles no longer function. I literally cannot get off them despite the terrible pain they cause and having bm's hurt too because they only occur due to being irritated.I went down this road because I too was desperte, but I regret it so much because now I am in constant pain no matter what I do. They do damage not only the muscles but the nerves as well and it can take forever to get off them. I have tried everything, from fiber supplement to osmotic laxatives, exercise, Zelnorm etc, however I think those laxatives have done harm. I would encourage you not to go down that road if at all possible.By the way, I also take Green drinks, I think they're the greatest. My favorite are Barley Grass, Green Magma Plus and Kylo. I mixe them all together and drink them 3 times a day. They supply so much nutrition that is easily absorbable and it helps with adding liquids to your diet. Since taking them I no longer have to take the synthetic type vitamins and minerals which irritate my stomach. The greens are a natural food source loaded with good nutrition and very soothing on the stomach.Hope this helps. If you like you can e-mail me.Good luck.


----------



## STOPtheHATE (Aug 6, 2002)

Here is what you should try.. I discovered a great combonation of pills, and it works like a charm! With your lunch, take 2 Fibercon pills (ok to take on a daily basis) and with dinner take a Flax Seed Oil Pill. I have been doing this for 3 days now and every morning I have a nice, soft, easy BM. I don't even have to struggle, it just comes right out! Also, don't drink anything except for water. Try this out and tell me if it helps! Good luck to you!!!


----------



## overwhelmed (Aug 14, 2002)

Do you drink lots of water when you take the Fibercon at mealtimes, or do you just drink lots of water inbetween meals? Does it not cause any gas an bloating, or pain?Would the Fibercon still work as well if you cannot drink tons of water? Other fiber supplements can worsen the C issue if you dont take enough water.


----------



## enja (Jun 1, 2000)

don't do it. i am totally sympathetic to your plight, but it is not going to really help you in the long run... it's not even a dependency issue, which is bad enough, but an issue of damage...you could end up with a colostomy bag, and that's worse than IBS. if you have to take a laxative, milk of magnesia doesn't have the same damaging effect on the colon.


----------



## STOPtheHATE (Aug 6, 2002)

I drink about 32 oz. of water with the Fibercon and 32 oz. of water with the flax seed oil pills. I drink plenty of water throughout the day as well.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Does the stool softener without the laxative help (may need to take for a few days to see, it isn't always an overnight thing).Milk of Magnesia, or other osmotic laxative (some do with magneium supplements) may be a better alternative.The problem with daily, or near daily use of stimulatory laxatives whether chemical or herbal is that IF you get dependant on them they will eventually stop working all together and you will be much much much more uncomfortable than you are now. Some people may end up having to get the colon removed.So I would try all other alternatives before taking senna or cascara, etc every day, but that is me, and I generally don't have chronic constipation. The only think I do use when I need it is a glycerin suppository because that is a very gentle way of moving the bowels, and doesn' t have the stimulatory laxative effect (which tends to be more of the explosive set off a diarrhea attack kinda thing for me which is more annoying than the rare occasion when I am backed up).In the end it is your body. Personally I wouldn't risk the whole living the rest of my life with a bag, or spending months trying to retrain my colon after all stimulatory laxatives stop working all together, but that is me.If you do decide to try continual laxative use, start with osmotics and stool softeners, or the whole high fiber high water diet thing and only if that doesn't work move to stimulatory laxatives. If you can do it try only using the laxative once or twice a month, because at that level you shouldn't have problems. If you go for daily, you may risk having to take more and more until they stop working and from the people on this bb that have had that happen, it sounds like a nightmare, but there is no certainty that you would be the one to end up like that. (but I would work for the very smallest dose that works and once you are up to the maximum daily recommended dose, do not continue to up it and up it as you are just digging yourself into a deeper and deeper hole).Have you tried Zelnorm? or Zoloft? Those work on the 5-HT4 receptor in the gut and can relieve constipation without the laxative dependancy issue.K.


----------



## overwhelmed (Aug 14, 2002)

Ditto what Kmottus says.I am one of those people she's referring to where laxatives no longer work and it truly is a nightmare and an extremly painful one. Literally nothing helps anymore, with the constiaption or the pain.Please dont take more than she suggests and try to stick with the osmotic type laxatives and possibly fiber and tons of water. As bad as things are now, once you start on the laxative path, life gets a lot worse and becomes a horrible vicious cycle with no end to it.I, from experience, urge you not to turn to laxatives .. they are addictive .. I never in my mind imagined that I would land up needingi them everyday then they would stop working. It does and can lead to that point. I am at a stage where I'm ready to have my colon taken out because things are so bad.Hope you make the right decision, please know there are alternatives and much healthier ones. I would truly hate to see anyone land up where I am now because of making a wrong decision which can alter your whole life.Good luck and please take care.


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

What is the best way to get off laxatives?? I have had this constipation problem since OCtober. I have been on laxatives for at least six months. I tried the whole fiber/water change of diet thing and nothing. Had all the tests done and they all came back normal. I am only 19 years old and I don't know what to do. I have a long life ahead me and I can't be dependent on laxatives anymore. Will someone whose been dependent, please offer some advice to me. I am getting more scared each day. Im going back to college soon and I can just feel the anxiety kicking in!


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

It may be helpful for many of you to check this thread out: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=26;t=000793 I have not tried Experience and don't use laxatives. I use an enema or suppository a few times a week which helps me in addition to Citrucel 3 times a day.I am very lucky!!! But I still have incomplete evacuation most days!


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

Kellie--I'm very concerned about you. I'm not an expert, but my advice would be that you should get off those laxatives asap. you will prbably be Constipated when you stop them , but you can go buy a water bottle enema kit (not FLeets, just the water bottle that you buy and can use over and over---about $14 in the drugstore) and give yourself some enemas ...using plain water....plain water is HARMLESS compared to chemical laxatives...Then start to work yourself into eating more vegetables (raw and cooked), and fruits, whole grains, drinking lots of water, taking flax oil or olive oil daily, taking a bit of Magnesium at night, and slowly RETRAIN your bowel to work on it's own. If you really want more details on eating properly and using natural means to save yourself from C, study this website, esp. posts by "ghitta"...she has succesfully retrained her bowel to work without chemical stimulants. I personally haven't achieved that level of success, but i am working towards it. I really do feel that you nor I nor any of us should go down the road of laxative dependency. My heart goes out to you,and I am so glad you realized this is a problem at so young an age. Please keep trying to find other means to solve your problem, and try to stop the laxatives as soon as possible. Hugs.


----------



## susanna (Apr 4, 2002)

Kellie, Im 21 and i developed my problem at your age. I am also worried about you. I think i was always predisposed to getting ibs but laxitives i am SURE made me so much worse. You need to get off them now. I was dependant on herbal laxatives but ended up needing to take more and more for the same result then my idiot doctor gave me chemical laxatives until i was overdosing on ones for elderly people who clear out their bowels before surgery. I came off them and now rely on a magnesium supplement. Its not perfect but its safe. Laxatives can be addictive, please stop. If you are worried about stopping out right try to take less and less. it will be less of a shock to your system, but dont be phased by initial constipation your body needs to adjust. I am telling you what i wish someone had told me. I am at university and with this problem its a nightmare, who knows how i'd be if i had never taken a laxative. Good luck and i am always here if you need to talksusan


----------



## giggles05 (Feb 1, 2002)

Susana and others thank you so much for your replies. I just want to let you guys know that I think I started on the laxatives by accident. My doctor told me to take Peridiem every night and I bought the one senna, b/c I didn't know there was two kinds. SO I thought all along I was taking something safe. Well I took that for sixth months and I think that is what has made my colon worse. I am currently taking Experience, which I think is a bit safer. I am cutting back on the dosage and adding magnsium and fiber in small volumes at a time. I also think I just relied on laxatives because I thought there was something else wrong with me and soon the doctor would figure it out and I would take medicine for that and get better. WEll they can't find anything wrong, so i now have to fix what i did.


----------



## ElizaB (Aug 31, 2002)

Hi to All,I'm new here (just registered about 5 minutes ago)and I'm reading everyone's posts with some dismay(although I think I've known that trouble was coming for awhile). I have IBS/C and am finally,after many years of trouble, being sent to a specialist. I've been taking prodiem (yellow)for 19 (yes, you read it right!) years, plus2 tabs of senokot for the last 10 at least. The IBS is getting worse - more bloating, nausea,early satiation or lack of appetite altogether.The thought of having to get off the lax. fillsme with fear and panic. I've tried everythingin the past and that's why I've ended up like this. I can hardly get through a day the way I am now and I can't imagine how I would get bytrying other methods that haven't worked before.My only hope is that I'll be able to get my hands on Zelnorm and give it a try before it's too late.Has this worked for anyone else in my situation?This is a topic I've never discussed with anyone(even my Dr. thinks I'm a hypocondriac, I'm sure)and it really helps to know I'm not alone with this (although that doesn't mean I'm glad anyonehas this disorder, believe me). Thanks, ElizaB


----------



## Sharupa (Aug 30, 2002)

I joined last night and I just found this post this afternoon.It seems I have had IBS ever since I was 11 years old or even younger along with a nervous stomach. Might as well give my age 53.I can go for as long as 3 to 4 weeks without anything. Then you guessed, I use about two Feeets ad then about two to three laxatives and then things finally start working. then things might be fine for about a month then it starts all over again.I am on so many meds that you wouldn't be belive but not for this. I cannot take any more mdes.


----------

